# viper 5900



## fpresiado (Mar 27, 2015)

ok so i had locked my keys inside the car, i cant remember what i was trying to do in the engine bay but i had my keys in the ignition got out and closed the door. yes i locked them in their. so i left my ac on and didnt want the batterie to die so i disconnected the negitive from batt. so i was trying to break into my own car and for got the buttons would world because my bat was disconnected. so i reconnected the neg and tried again so i got back into my car got my keys and locked every thing. now as i close my truck and locked using my viper remote i push locked so it makes that sound when locking but then i pushed unlock by accident and it makes that unlock sound with 2 chirps. then i right away pushed the lock and it didnt make any chirp sound. so now my system doesnt make any chirp sound when locking and unlocking. i sit inside the car and it makes a locking sound but doesnt really do any thing. my cargo door only unlocks but other doors some times it unlocks. i already had this problem. but my real problem is the viper alarm wont kick in, i can start the car from remote but not activate the alarm. i remove the battery from the remote to see if it reset but still the same. i lock the car using remote and on the remote says its locked but when i open the door the viper alarm doesnt sound at all, no lights flashing. so what is going on?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Depends on the year make model of the vehicle, most Vipers will lose the passlock information, although it would still arm the system. Might have shorted something out.


----------

